# I Want my DTivo Back



## HDtoshiba (Oct 19, 2006)

Anyone know of a way that i can get a Directivo back from Dtv and trade in my hr20. I am tired of this thing. Anyone else with me:?


----------



## bcowan12 (Oct 4, 2006)

HDtoshiba said:


> Anyone know of a way that i can get a Directivo back from Dtv and trade in my hr20. I am tired of this thing. Anyone else with me:?


I spent 45 minutes on the phone with a CSR back in September trying to get an HD DTivo instead of the HR20. (That was the day the HR20 was installed, and I found out that I had been lied to about OTA.) He tried every avenue he could think of, but with no success -- not even a used one. I don't know what they're doing with the traded in DTivo's, but they sure aren't using them to help frustrated customers who were conned into getting an HR20.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

bcowan12 said:


> I don't know what they're doing with the traded in DTivo's, but they sure aren't using them to help frustrated customers who were conned into getting an HR20.


They must be selling them to Weaknees.


----------



## Dave_S (Jan 7, 2006)

HDtoshiba said:


> Anyone know of a way that i can get a Directivo back from Dtv and trade in my hr20. I am tired of this thing. Anyone else with me:?


Plenty of them here:


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm not with ya. I can't wait for the rest of the glitches to be sorted out so I can use this as my main DVR. I love the faster menus, I like the 30 sec slip that's fast enough to slim commercials but still shows me what they're about, and I like the ease at setting up Season Links and one time recordings. 

Heck, if I didn't need the closed captioning to be PERFECT, I'd have already replaced my SD Tivos with this unit--and when I replace the tvs on which the SD tivos are with HDTVs in the spring, I'm intending to get and HR20 for each.


----------



## PeaceOfMind (Sep 14, 2006)

HDtoshiba said:


> Anyone know of a way that i can get a Directivo back from Dtv and trade in my hr20. I am tired of this thing. Anyone else with me:?


I do know what you mean HDToshiba, I paid $150, for the HR20 and after 3 weeks of testing, I made a present of it to my sister and continued to watch my HR10-250. I have tested buggy software for companies, but they paid me to test it, unlike the HR20, who use their own customers to test their equipment, and pay them nothing...that's a Bold move but poker is poker, lol. 
You might try calling customer retention and if you talk to a good Service Rep and providing he or she is having a good day, you might just get to trade the HR20 for the HR10....or you could take the loss and purchase another HR10 on Ebay but you might save time and money by just waiting out the HR20 Beta Testing period....I'm sure that it won't be long before the Beta Testing is over for the HR20, after all, you can't keep making Billions, if the customers get tired of waiting for the box to work correctly. I paid $1000 for the HR10-250 and I will drive it into the ground before I go back to being a Beta Tester, waiting for a software download fix.
I hope they trade your HR20 for you.


----------



## Shemp (Dec 17, 2005)

HDtoshiba said:


> Anyone know of a way that i can get a Directivo back from Dtv and trade in my hr20. I am tired of this thing. Anyone else with me:?


Unless you are the type of person who is willing to "hack" their DirecTivo (HR10-250 I assume), please consider this. I have both a HR10-250 and a HR20. Since the HR10-250 was upgraded to its latest software version, it has been prone to frequent audio dropouts on OTA shows. The folders and faster UI were welcome additions, but the audio dropouts are difficult to live with. While it is possible to revert to a previous version of the Tivo software (3.14f??) to get rid of the audio issues, doing so requires a bit of messing around.

On the other hand, the HR20 has its own set of problems. Of most concern to me is the inconsistency of steady improvement (based on my personal usage) from software release to release. For me, the current release (0xFA) has been pretty good. The previous release (0xBE) was brutal. The release before that wasn't as bad. Before that . . . (you get the picture). I have this concern (based on the track record) the next release won't work as well as the current one and I'll be back to impatiently waiting for the next release.

Personally, I'm optimistic the HR20 will get to the point where all the talk is about new features and not chronic problems.

- Shemp


----------



## mjs31 (Sep 22, 2006)

HDtoshiba said:


> Anyone know of a way that i can get a Directivo back from Dtv and trade in my hr20. I am tired of this thing. Anyone else with me:?


Nope and I still have my 250 boxed up in my closet. I am one that only really had a couple of lock ups just after the previous firmware. No lock ups before that update and none since the new update. No missed recordings, no partial recordings, No BSOD etc..


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

mjs31 said:


> Nope and I still have my 250 boxed up in my closet.


Me too. :grin:

Decided to hang onto it until they ask for it (or try to charge me a lease fee).
Bob


----------



## jclark (Oct 4, 2006)

I was with you until the EF release. I am running both my HR10 and HR20 on my main TV. Until the EF release I was mainly using the HR10, but now... I find myself using the HR20 more. It still have some quirks with searches and stuff, but for now it seems to be pretty stable. I know that not everyone is having my luck, but I really don't have any major complaints.


----------



## mtnagel (Sep 18, 2006)

jclark said:


> I am running both my HR10 and HR20 on my main TV. It still have some quirks with searches and stuff, but for now it seems to be pretty stable. I know that not everyone is having my luck, but I really don't have any major complaints.


Same here. $5 a month is really cheap for a backup. Plus, now I can record 3 or 4 things when I need to (like last night with the Bengal's playing).


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mtnagel said:


> Same here. $5 a month is really cheap for a backup. Plus, now I can record 3 or 4 things when I need to (like last night with the Bengal's playing).


Looked like the Bengals weren't playing at all. They looked very serious, indeed. 

Cheers,
Tom
A sad Packers fan (who is at least glad Brett's having fun again.)


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

jclark said:


> I was with you until the EF release. I am running both my HR10 and HR20 on my main TV. Until the EF release I was mainly using the HR10, but now... I find myself using the HR20 more. It still have some quirks with searches and stuff, but for now it seems to be pretty stable. I know that not everyone is having my luck, but I really don't have any major complaints.


Ditto


----------

